# Thor for $46 delivered (updated with photos)



## BillRoberts (Aug 29, 2004)

I just got a heartland catalog that has a light that looks like Thor for $46 including shipping and handling.

You need to use catalog code A0C2-1442 to get a $5 off shipping.

Here is the link

Thor Type Light 

So does this look like a Thor?


----------



## Roy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

Yes! The one and only!


----------



## bwaites (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

Yes


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

How can Hartland sell them for $39 when everyone eles is WAY more?? is this really the same, or a knock-off?

Has anyone ever bought from heartland?? and what was your experience?


----------



## BillRoberts (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

I've bought from them before, most of there stuff is closeouts, or overstock. In this case the lable looks different, but the rest of it looks identical (with some variation in colors) to the Thor to me. What I've bought has always been just as advertised, but you do need to be careful, some stuff is junk. In this case I'm not sure which. They are supposed to ship on Sept 7, so I'll let you know.


----------



## bwaites (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

I bought mine for 39.95 form Schucks Auto/Kragen Auto, so the price is similar.

Bill


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

What crap!

HeartlandAmerica.com 

Fixed link, please use the UBB code box next time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Icebreak (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

Try using the URL function under "Instant UBB Code" in the reply section like this: Browser Friendly URL 

Your post may have set a world scrolling record.

BTW, I've seen that light before and no, I wouldn't buy it either.

AFA thier "Thor" goes, Mr. Roberts has kindly offered to find out for sure.


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

So your saying its not the real thor?? its an knock-off??


----------



## BillRoberts (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

It looks like a real Thor as far as I can tell, but the lable appears different. The parts look just like a thor (with some variation in color) including the:
Case
knobs
bezel
clips for the battery compartment
Stand

If it's not a Thor, they went to a lot of trouble to make it look like one.

As far as the lable goes, it may be a new lable, or Heatland may have ordered a huge lot, and wanted their own lable. I'll take some close-up in a week or so When I get it. (they don't ship till Sept 7 which leades me to believe they ordered a production run from someone.)

here is a picture of a genuine Thor (from Cabela's)







Here is the one from Heartland






We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## cheesehead (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

I hardly see any difference, the only thing that makes the Thor a Thor, is the 7 amp battery and the Philips bulb, well, ok, heavy plastic and a huge rubber bezel. But then if you replace the bulb or HID, then it's a moot point.


----------



## BillRoberts (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

I got my spotlight today, and I'm charging it right now.

It didn't have any documentation that indicated a manufacturer.



Here are some pictures. It looks like a Thor to me.


















Let me know what you think.

I didn't yank the bulb out yet, and I think I'll wait to do that.


----------



## Sway (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

Yep thats a Thor, looks like you have a nice field there for making beam shots /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif

Later
Sway


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

Hmm...that thor uses the same size battery as my flash unit. I might buy this thing just for the battery!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

Somehow, I get the feeling that not too many saw this thread........ Thor $24.99 at COSTCO.

Anyways, I can confirm the price of $24.99. In fact, I purchased one while on vacation, at the COSTCO in Kona, HI on 08/22/04 and carried it for two weeks; I should note that the THOR was not availabe at the COSTCO in Honolulu, HI the following week. Also, as of 09/10, it was not on the shelves at the COSTCO in Northridge, CA where I live.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

would it be brigter then my vecter 2 million light? i mean longer throw?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

raggie

with it's 8 inch reflector, it has a tighter focus, and it will out throw the vector


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

sweet i may have to get one. funny thing is im almost 100% sure i saw one at are walmart .i ddint buy it and never saw it since wish i did now. i love throw


----------



## jtice (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

raggie,,,

i bet ya that was not the 10 MCP one, 
My wally world has one, thats grey, and ,,, 6 MCP i think.

and its a THROWER rag, huge reflector does a nice job, 

http://www.jtice.com/images/galleries/lights/thor


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

o


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

I just ordered mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## markdi (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

did you remove the rubber covers/caps on the 12 volt input and charge jacks ?


----------



## BillRoberts (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

nope, thats the way it came.

It was an a white box marked 10,000,000 candlepower. A styrofoam insert on each end, and a half page of instructions, which appear to be for some other light, as they mention a "trigger" switch. There was also a charger marked WJ-Y666-14 (14vdc 500 ma) and a plug in for the car. That was it. I would be interested in seeing the proper documentation that comes with a Thor.

After charging it for a day I tried it last night, and it is stupid bright. I shined it on a house 2 blocks over, (around 1500 ft ?) and it lit it right up.


----------



## Roy (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

What documentation? I got nothing with mine (from Northern Industrial Tools). Only instructions were printed on the side of the box. And mine does have the little rubber covers over the charging/external power plugs.


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

I posted somewhere the PartsAmerica Thor I got for $49.99 + $6.00 S/H had Thor X on the Box and Thor X on the light. Six page manual three languages. Thor X is printed on the front. UK DES. PAT. 3011005 is printed on back of manual. The stand adjustment knobs and tail clips are black not yellow. The handle is smooth, rubber inserts, no finger ripples. The case is a darker yellow. When you open the case you can see the fuse between the batt and the case attached a few inches from the positive terminal. Both terminals are on the same end. Battery says Johnlight. Mine came with a $10.00 off coupon for Outback Steakhouse.

JML 2940 UK CHINA PATENTED & DES. PAT 3011005 ZI.03270627 8 is printed in white on the stand arm.

I believe a knowledgeable member noted that what makes a Thor a Thor is the batt and bulb. Surely yours has an Al reflector and glass lens. So, as long as it is insanely bright, makes you smile or just laugh out loud; I'd say you done good.

Oh yea. I made up the part about the coupon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif


----------



## LEDmodMan (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

These have been available at several Costco stores for $25 in the past. See this thread.

The ones many of us bought from Costco online for $40 came with a nylon carrying bag and a shoulder strap for the light. My AC charger is a 14vdc 1A wallwart. (versus the 500mA of Bill's which will take roughly 2x as long to charge) They also had the rubber charge port covers, and came in a plain brown box with the only markings being "Made in China".


----------



## markdi (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

mine came with a 1.5 amp 12 volt wallwart charger.
I got it for 40 bucks at shucks auto supply.

a friend of mine borrowed it for the weekend-he is a wanto be bambi killer.

I hope it survives or I may not have a thor to mod.

so I am trying to decide between the boost circuit
or a 35 watt hid mod 4100k 3200 lumen bulb
or a 50 watt hid mod with a 4500k 5500 lumen 50 watt hid 
bulb (50 watt bulb not an over driven 35 watt bulb)

the 35 watt mod is 150.00--killer runtime and bright
the 50 watt is 300 bucks-- still good runtime and kick *** bright.

boosted bulb is the cheapest.

I can not decide if I want max power or max runtime.
also I found this 9 amp hour battery but I do not know if it has a higher or lower internal cell resistance compared to the thor battery.(same physicial size as the thor 7 ah battery)
the supplier of the battery never responded to my emails
battery


----------



## cheesehead (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif$150 for a 35 watt HID, that's crazy. The cheap way /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gifis to get a used (i.e. wrecked) headlight assembly on ebay for 50-70 bucks (preferably, late model-fewer hours) and stuff it in (or on) the Thor. It's monkey easy (use 1.25 inch PVC to focus the HID bulb and 5 minute epoxy and you're done). 2 hour run-time, ridiculous /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif.

cheese

ps, boosted bulb is the brightest. It's a brilliant mod, but not as easy as HID. Plus, runtime will be shorter than stock and you don't get that "cool" ballast hum as the light starts up.


----------



## buba (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

The Thor arrived yesterday. Cool Spotlight. It did arrive with a broken lens. Heartland wants me to return the entire unit for replacement. I am thinking it might be cheaper to get a new lens than pay for the return shipping. Any recommendations of len sources, types of glass etc?

Thanks


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

I ordered mine from Heartland last Saturday. How long did it take to arrive for you guys? I have been checking the USPS tracking, but it gives no estimation of the date of arrival, and the most recent thing it has, is three days old. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif


----------



## jbfla (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

It took about 2 weeks for my Thor to get to Florida from Heartland...but don't know if all this hurricane business caused any delay.

JB


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Sep 21, 2004)

Mine came! Mine came!

I ordered mine a week from last Saturday. It arrived today, in a huge box. It was actually a box inside a box, which is a big waste if you ask me. Well anyways I opened it up, and started charging it right away. I locked the stand and let it sit there. Now I get to wait. How exciting!!! Lol. How many hours should I charge it before I turn it on for the first time? Is there any length of time that I should not exceed on it's first charging?

What is the average charge length supposed to be? After the initial charge I mean. And what is the longest it should be left on a charger? Are the charging rates of the car and 120V different? How come they have different plugs on the Thor?

Well I have to say, even though I have yet to turn it on, that I am extremely impressed with the bold stance of this light. It is like a portable car headlight really... the size is just insane. I was expecting something big, but not this big. I like it big though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif It has wow factor even with looks alone. I am sure the beam will be just a wowing, if not more wowing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

The black butt on the light, which is removable, had some what looks like styrofoam on it. It tried to scratch it out, but haven't had much luck with some of the sections that are on there. Any good ideas for cleaning the styrofoam off, without damaging the protective rubber beneath it?

Well thanks gusy. I gotta get started on homework now....homework..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 21, 2004)

Initial charge is 8 hrs.

I got the BatteryMart float charger that has been recommended for the next charges. No monitoring or guess work.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Sep 21, 2004)

Really?

The paper that came with mine says 15 hours, but I have seen 22 here on CPF. Will leaving it on the AC charger for 24 hours harm it at all? Does the LED light go out when it is fully charged?


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 21, 2004)

Aaron -

I'm quoting from best memory. I heard the 8hr deal from other members. I charged mine for 8 hrs, ran it for maybe 3-4 minutes and it was still registering 12.99V.

Also, I'm 99% sure the wallwart is not smart. Hence, the float charger being such a good idea.

- Jeff


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Sep 21, 2004)

I have a 500mA charger, and I know some people have 1 amp chargers. The batteries are all 7amp hours as far as I know, so I think the 8 hour figure would be for a 1 amp charger.

I plugged in my Thor right away today, at 3:30. I leave for school around 8:20 tomorrow... That would be about 17 hours. 7amps*.5 is 14 hours or so. I think I will probably unplug my Thor tomorrow when I leave for school. I hope I don't damage anything by doing so.

I can't stand all the confusion that comes with dumb chargers. I would like to get something that is smart with an LED indicator light. I would really like something that I can plug right into the wall, and then directly into my Thor, without any soldering or adapters. Does such a device exist?

Jeff - Thank you for your help. I really appreciate it. Was your charger a 500mA charger, or a 1 amp charger?


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Sep 22, 2004)

Hmmm....

It has been about 6 hours since I started charging my Thor, and I am getting some odd readings from my DMM.

With no load, I am measuring 16V and 1.4 or so amps from the charger. The battery is reading about 13 volts.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 22, 2004)

I see your point with the Amps.

So I just looked at the Thor charger I received and it's 1500mA ! Very heavy wallwart. It is twice as heavy as any other wallwart I own. I wonder why my battery didn't get hot or boil at 8 hrs. ? Man, I'm glad you clued me to go look.

On the float chargers, I think it was recommended to get the 500mA which I did purchase. (Get the cable too.)BatteryMartChargers12V

As you can see they have a 1000mA also. 

Really, all this is a little beyond my skill level but I'm thinking your original determination must be correct. I think you helped me more than I helped you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Hopefully, the pros will step in to confirm. Thank for the lesson, Aaron, really.


----------



## markdi (Sep 22, 2004)

mine came with the 1.5 amp wall wart


----------



## buba (Sep 22, 2004)

Zbattery 

Zbattery also carries this charger with a few additional cabling options. If you have a soldering iron you may want to pick up the correct dc power connector at Radio Shack and modify one of these cable options to plug directly into the charging port.

My light also has the styrofoam problem on the black cap. It appears it took a good jolt in shipping to get this level of imprint. A local glass shop charged me $8 to cut a replacement lens (original arrived broken) which was about the same as return shipping so I am keeping the light.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Sep 22, 2004)

Zbattery has a female DC car adapter here for only $1.50 You wouldn't have to do any soldering, or go to radio shack and look for the right adaptor. Question is, should it be plugged in as the car charger because it is the cigarette jack you are using, or the AC jack because the power is coming from the wall?

I wonder what the difference between the two charging ports actually is, and if it makes a difference which on you use.

They also have clips that could go on the battery directly, and bypass any circuitry the Thor might have, for a possibly more accurate charge. Problem being that you would have to take out the battery every time you wanted to charge it, but it might be worth it.


----------



## SunSlinger (Sep 22, 2004)

The one I got from Cabela's came with a cigarette lighter adapter & the AC wall charger.

The wall charger is a Ktec brand charger. Model KA12D120150016U

1500 MA output.



Cabela's has the lower powerd grey one also. 

Cabela's Thor 

Thanks for the tip on the long URL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 22, 2004)

Exactly what I got from PartsAmerica.

Could you edit/shorten your link? There's a URL button with a two step function that will allow you to do this: Thor

Or, if you quote my post you can copy that piece then edit/paste it into your post. Keeps the horizontal scrolling from happening for 800x600 pixel people.

THX for the info.


----------



## chmsam (Sep 22, 2004)

The paperwork with mine says to charge 15 hours with the AC wall wart. Seems to work fine for me and neither the light nor the charger has ever gotten overly warm. You do want to recharge it every month or so, per the instructions. They also say don't let the battery completeley lose a charge.

Just lit up the critters in the neighborhood last night. Nice throw across the corn fields in back and the horse lots across the road. 

Really impressed a buddy of mine. Nice guy that he is, he seems to remember having some used but still good Hella 90/130 H4's lying around, so if I can get them, I'll save a few bucks and see how they work.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Sep 22, 2004)

Any idea how to open up the Thor and get to the internals?


----------



## Scoob (Sep 22, 2004)

Peel off the rubber lens guard, and remove the 8 screws around the top of the lens cap...voilla


----------



## Mike Painter (Sep 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*chmsam said:*
The paperwork with mine says to charge 15 hours with the AC wall wart. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine says 8 for the wall adapter and 15 for the car version.

What does low beam look like on the Thor?
Mine is a lot dimmer, which I expected, but is very yellow, very similar to what you get when the battery is low. High beam is as expected. I kept hoping no cars would drive by on the highway as I lit up the building a block away.


----------



## chmsam (Oct 1, 2004)

The low beam is just that, low, and a little clipped on mine, but that works fine for me. The yellow tends to get whiter with use. I seem to remember a thread here that stated that it was an oxidizing of the filament, or some such of thing. End result is the light gets whiter. 

It will stop traffic and/or attract other attention, so do be careful. OTOH, critters on four legs or two tend to stop what they are doing when ya light 'em up.

BTW, if you haven't already bought a padded shoulder strap for it, you really should. That 14 lbs. will get to you.


----------



## Mike Painter (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks. Mine came with a strap and I've got a padded one around here someplace.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Oct 1, 2004)

I cant seem to find the parts I need to put in a 50W hid mod. Can some knowledgeable people please point me in the right direction? I cant find the KENRAD 35/50 Boost Ballast and Igniter.


----------



## Zelandeth (Oct 19, 2004)

Just got one today, identical to the one pictured on page 1, aside from mine coming in a Marksman branded box with the correct manual, showing it to be a Johnlite JML 2940. Only difference being that I had the rubber covers on the charging jacks.

This thing is BRIGHT!


----------



## Al_Havemann (Oct 20, 2004)

You can get a good deal on a float charger from Harbor Freight - I bought a half dozen of these to keep various batteries topped up and they work fine - just leave it on all the time, no overcharge.

Here

Al


----------



## Al_Havemann (Oct 20, 2004)

BTW: It's worth noting that Harbor Freight ships free if the order is over $50.00.

Al


----------



## NewBie (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Thor for $46 delivered?*

[ QUOTE ]
*BillRoberts said:*
After charging it for a day I tried it last night, and it is stupid bright. I shined it on a house 2 blocks over, (around 1500 ft ?) and it lit it right up. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You should see what it does when the proper voltage, 13.2V, is applied to the filament. You can also push it further...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB4&Number=716945


----------



## Raccoon (Jan 8, 2007)

Update:

These are currently selling as Cyclops (formerly? Thor-X). As far as I can tell, they are the same light, but have only 1 power port for both charging and continuous DC power (car battery).

Walmart Online for $37.88 free shipping.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4532537

I haven't purchased one yet, but I'd like to know the current quality of this line of light. They keep changing its name and have made small modifications, but has cost-cutting cut into performance?


----------

